# Maniac!!!! Best fixed blade broadhead!



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Check out the maniac fixed blade broadhea by after shock archery. Michigan company, great broadheads! They fly the same as field points and provide excellent penetration and durability no rings needed can be used as a 2 or 4 blade.


----------

